# Looking for a Bonded vdsl2 modem



## Ahhzz (Jan 29, 2019)

Windstream wants to "lease" an Actiontec T3200 in order to upgrade my service. I'm not leasing equipment if I can possibly get around it. Anyone know of a modem that handles bonded DSL circuits?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 29, 2019)

I don't blame you about leasing. I always buy my own network gear. It is a lot cheaper in the long run. 

Most ISPs maintain a list of compatible modems. Sadly, Windstream's is sadly lacking in options but as seen here, there are 3 they have tested.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 29, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't blame you about leasing. I always buy my own network gear. It is a lot cheaper in the long run.
> 
> Most ISPs maintain a list of compatible modems. Sadly, Windstream's is sadly lacking in options but as seen here, there are 3 they have tested.


Actually considered the Nighthawk as an upgrade a bit ago, but it doesn't look like it supports VDSL2 (I believe the "bonded" part of the process). The other 2 are ADSLs   thanks tho.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 29, 2019)

There's no reason unlisted modems will not work. The problem is, you are working against greed. ISPs want you to use only their approved products so they can take a cut.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2019)

Yup, just gotta find a solid one I can buy that will do the job for a long time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Windstream wants to "lease" an Actiontec T3200 in order to upgrade my service. I'm not leasing equipment if I can possibly get around it. Anyone know of a modem that handles bonded DSL circuits?



Ask netgear about it. Bonded pairs=45-75+Mbps speeds up to 1000-i guess 2500 feet now (not sure) or 3000+ foot loop.

https://www.netgear.com/service-providers/products/telco/gateways/#tab-vdsl


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2019)

According to our Netgear engineer, they have "stepped away from the DSL Modem Router business. We have no replacements or road map forward with this."  *sigh* Well, will keep looking, maybe I can find one of those VEVG2660  on ebay in a box, or something...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> According to our Netgear engineer, they have "stepped away from the DSL Modem Router business. We have no replacements or road map forward with this."  *sigh* Well, will keep looking, maybe I can find one of those VEVG2660  on ebay in a box, or something...



So why are they advertising that still!?

I'd tell them I'd like to speak to that engineer...

Whoever you spoke to is a L1 script tech.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 30, 2019)

ASUS doesnt work for you?

Just that I have VDSL2 from them and its really really good..

Like I hate ASUS like anyone else, but they do make very decent vDSL modems (I have second atm, first was just regular vDSL).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Mescalamba said:


> ASUS doesnt work for you?
> 
> Just that I have VDSL2 from them and its really really good..
> 
> Like I hate ASUS like anyone else, but they do make very decent vDSL modems (I have second atm, first was just regular vDSL).



He needs a bonded pair modem (2 pairs of wire to send a signal for higher bandwidth (over 25 Mbps) 1000-2000 feet or for distances over 3000 feet for 25Mbps or less)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.versatek.com/blog/most-frequently-asked-vdsl2-questions/amp/


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> He needs a bonded pair modem (2 pairs of wire to send a signal for higher bandwidth (over 25 Mbps) 1000-2000 feet or for distances over 3000 feet for 25Mbps or less)
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.versatek.com/blog/most-frequently-asked-vdsl2-questions/amp/



Aha so doesnt. Sorry then.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

@Ahhzz

Try this
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r3...em-to-purchase-for-Windstream-25-mbps-service

https://www.google.com/search?q=bon...ms-tmobile-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

I believe you can buy the actiontek modem online.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 30, 2019)

Might this help?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Comtrend-N...c:g:EmEAAOSwM0FXH57S:rk:3:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> So why are they advertising that still!?


Must have a big inventory still sitting in the warehouse they need to get rid of.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Must have a big inventory still sitting in the warehouse they need to get rid of.



If they are smart they should sell it to the end user


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> If they are smart


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> So why are they advertising that still!?
> 
> I'd tell them I'd like to speak to that engineer...
> 
> Whoever you spoke to is a L1 script tech.


lol nah, we've got a rep that I spoke with, had him contact an engineer.  Can't actually find those on sale at any of our vendors; even ebay is shockingly empty...


Tatty_One said:


> Might this help?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Comtrend-N...c:g:EmEAAOSwM0FXH57S:rk:3:pf:1&frcectupt=true


Actually looks good, Tat, thanks. I'll dig into that and see how "manageable" it is....

Digging thru the myriad of options that "should" but don't has been entertaining. I'll dig in more, just wish there was a recognized brand that was doing it. I've got a NetgearDSL that has done me well for several years, I was hoping for something along those lines. @eidairaman1 , The ones you found are _exactly_ what I was hoping for: too bad they don't sell them any longer   I'll keep digging. If anyone spots something spectacular, please let me know   Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> lol nah, we've got a rep that I spoke with, had him contact an engineer.  Can't actually find those on sale at any of our vendors; even ebay is shockingly empty...
> 
> Actually looks good, Tat, thanks. I'll dig into that and see how "manageable" it is....
> 
> Digging thru the myriad of options that "should" but don't has been entertaining. I'll dig in more, just wish there was a recognized brand that was doing it. I've got a NetgearDSL that has done me well for several years, I was hoping for something along those lines. @eidairaman1 , The ones you found are _exactly_ what I was hoping for: too bad they don't sell them any longer   I'll keep digging. If anyone spots something spectacular, please let me know   Thanks for all the responses!



Look at Zyxel or that brand windstream was trying to loan you.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah, I'm afraid Actiontec is where I'll end up.... Still, I'll do some more reading tonite, maybe dig a diamond, or at least a CZ, out of the mess


----------

